# Timbit for baby costs job



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

LONDON FREE PRESS

Thursday, May 8, 2008	

By JENNIFER O'BRIEN	

You can take candy from a baby, but you can't give one a Timbit -- not for free, anyway.

A single London mother of four is out of her Tim Hortons job, fired for giving away one of the 16-cent blobs of fried dough to a tot who came in with a regular customer. "I have been fired for giving a baby a Timbit," Nicole Lilliman, 27, said yesterday.

"It was just out of my heart -- she was pointing and going 'ah, ah. . .' I should have gone to my purse and got the change, but it was busy."

Lilliman, who has worked at the store on Base Line and Wharncliffe roads for three years, said she thought little of the incident since Timbits are often doled out to dogs and children.

She said the baby was about 11 months old, and she gave her the treat to quieten her, since her mom -- a Tims' regular -- had been "having a bad day." 

"I could see (the dismissal) if it was a sandwich or something," Lilliman said, still in her uniform after being fired yesterday. "But it was a Timbit."

She'd forgotten about the Monday-morning incident when she was called into the office yesterday. Three managers greeted her, saying she had been caught on video, giving free food to a child.

"They said, 'Remember, Monday you gave out a free Timbit,' " she said. "I had to think, then I was like, 'Oh yeah,' and I smiled because I thought I'd get a warning."

Instead, she was fired for theft and told to sign the accusation before leaving.

"I was crying. I was like, 'I'm a single mom with four kids and you are going to put this on my record?' You should bring all the staff in here and fire them all and yourselves, too. People give out Timbits to dogs in the drive-through all the time."

Giving food away free is against the rules, said Tim Hortons district manager Nicole Mitchell.

"Employees aren't allowed to give out free products and that's the bottom line," she said. "She gave out free product and it doesn't matter if it is a Timbit or a coffee or a doughnut or 10 sandwiches or what."

The Timbits given to pets, Mitchell added, are usually "day-old and recycled."

"(Lilliman) admitted it. She signed the accusation and completely admitted it and everything has been documented," said Mitchell.

Mitchell said there have been other problems with the employee, but Lilliman said nothing has been brought to her attention and she doesn't know of any writeups.

"It is not easy to get up at 6 a.m. and go to work, but I'm always there," she said.

"I need this job. I know there is a policy, but every person in the world gives out free Timbits once in a while."

*Contact.*


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

That is just plain silly. When we visit my parents, my dad takes our oldest son on a morning little trip for coffee and they always give a free (plain) Timbit or two.

It's against the rules; fine, then reprimand the employee and send a memo out to remind people not to do such things. But don't fire them.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

She has since been hired back at another store in London.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

My, that was quick work.

Oh dear, their poor E-mail server.

It's doomed for the day, I'm afraid. beejacon


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

What a bunch of idiots...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

That's cold. Glad she got hired back.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

What a potential PR disaster for Tim Hortons! 

I think it's time to ramp up the goodwill to cover over something this heavy handed.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

On another note, 'Timbit For Baby' would be a good band name...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I think "No Timbits for baby" is even better!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Is Tim Horton's being run by the same losers that run Sobey's???

It sounds like a wrongful dismissal case to me. Sure, something was caught on video, but can they verify that it was not paid for? Plus, the employer must also go through due process, and must first give the employee a verbal reprimand. On the next incident, the employee must have a writen warning. Only on the third incident can the employer dismiss the employee without payment of severance, and in Ontario, that is a minumum of one week for every year of service (once beyond the three month probationary period).

In one case that I seen, an employee was "caught" with a sample of Trebor candy, and management terminated her without due process. Since they could not prove that she had not depositied the dime in the Trebor, and had never had a verbal or written reprimand, I suggested that she seek a legal opinion. When the case finally made it to the court, she ended up with three weeks for every year of service, since a part of her job was in coordinating the bulk department (and even though not officially a "manager", she performed tasks reserved for management).

That was not the end. She went after the company for not protecting female employees from sexual harrassment, as well as various acts of religious discrimination (forcing her to work Sundays, and threatening to terminate her if she refused). Management also refused to give her a job reference, despite her impeccable record. In all, she pocketed almost a half year of severance; and in the meantime, she ended up with a much better position with the competition.

I would think in the Horton's case, the local manager will be in pretty hot water because of the lack of actual proof, and the fact that under the Employment Standards Act, an employee can not be terminated without severance over smaver small items, such as office supplies - unless the employee engages in a series of small thefts (adding up to something substantial). The only way around this law is if the employee is covered by federal employment law, or is covered by a union agreement, of which she could file a grievance.

An employer can fire anyone that they want - as long as they are prepared to pay!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry to be so curmudgeonly, but what bugs me most about this story is the assumption that it's just fine and dandy to feed Timbits to babies and dogs. 

I do think the firing was unjustified, but I really wish the kid's parent(s) had been the ones doing the reprimanding.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a good point, but firing the poor woman is the outrageous thing here. If the parents had objected and the employee rammed the timbits down the toddler's throat, then that's different.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

iMatt said:


> Sorry to be so curmudgeonly, but what bugs me most about this story is the assumption that it's just fine and dandy to feed Timbits to babies and dogs.
> 
> I do think the firing was unjustified, but I really wish the kid's parent(s) had been the ones doing the reprimanding.


Uhhh....why the reprimanding from the parents? There is not enough information to pass judgment like that. She may have asked if it was ok, and the paper said she was a regular..


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is Timbit ramming legal in Ontario?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

You have to be licensed.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Uhhh....why the reprimanding from the parents?


As I said, because of the assumption that it's perfectly OK to feed Timbits to babies. 

Obviously the parent(s) in this case share the assumption, and all I said was I wish they didn't.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Just a note for everybody:



> I would like to thank you for taking the time to write to us at our Head
> Office. At Tim Hortons we strive to offer all of our customers friendly
> and efficient customer service, high quality products in a clean and
> pleasant atmosphere.
> ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Timmy doesn't want to be seen as the carb pusherman. Giving Timbits to babies would be just seeding the market for future Tim-addicts...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good ol' Internet Judge and Jury!

You all are pathetic lemmings! Some ol' sap gets her sob story printed, and you all jump on the "big, ol' mean corporation" bandwagon.

You have ZERO knowledge of the actual incident. You have ZERO backstory. But you are all eager to condemn Tim Hortons for it. All based on a five paragraph news article!

Yes, yes, yes, Tim Horton's has responded saying there was an error in judgement in this case, but that wasn't before people started ranting:


> What a bunch of idiots...





> Is Tim Horton's being run by the same losers that run Sobey's???





> firing the poor woman is the outrageous thing here


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

And _you're_ jumping all over people you really don't know... which makes you - wait for it! - a big fat CN Tower of a hypocrite.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As a Tim Horton's shareholder, I believe that the other side of the story needs to be understood, that is, how the "free Timbit" cuts into corporate profits. Imagine if this was done on a country-wide basis??? Profits would plunge ... stores would close ... people would go to work grumpy having to do without their coffee and Timmy's fix ... the Canadian economy would come to a halt. Thus, this woman would become the Typhoid Mary of the Canadian recession. 

On the other hand, being a human being, and once being a single parent, I feel that the manager should be fired. This would add more to the corporate profit than would the loss of the price of one Timbit.

This woman should also be sent on a Canada-wide speaking tour of the benefits of feeding Timbits to young children. Thus, more Timbits are sold, and this will help the corporate profits even more.

Dentists should provide kick-backs to any manager who institutes the "A Timbit a day keeps the dentist in pay" promotion.

Tobacco companies should provide the company kick-backs for allowing nicotine to be placed in the "free to kids" Timbits, thus hooking another generation in a vicarious manner.

All in all, this could be a real win-win situation for the Tim Hortons Corp., where there motto is "Always fresh .............. and profits before people".


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> You all are pathetic lemmings!


So Timbit ramming is legal?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"So Timbit ramming is legal?" Maybe not "legal", but essential for corporate profits to increase.

We should start a Mrjimmy chain of stores to compete with Tim Hortons. Then we could have kids given "little jimmies" as a treat. We could make a fortune, since we won't use sugar in these little jimmies, nor flour. We would use sawdust and seaweed for taste and texture.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "So Timbit ramming is legal?" Maybe not "legal", but essential for corporate profits to increase.
> 
> We should start a Mrjimmy chain of stores to compete with Tim Hortons. Then we could have kids given "little jimmies" as a treat. We could make a fortune, since we won't use sugar in these little jimmies, nor flour. We would use sawdust and seaweed for taste and texture.


I've sold "little jimmies" for years in rural Tennessee. I suggest you cease and desist with this idea or you will be hearing from my lawyer, Jimmy Dewey of Dewey, Screwum and Howe. 

Now back to Timbit ramming....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Those "treats", and I use the term loosely, sold in rural Tennessee and rural Georgia, are "Lil Jimmys". "little jimmies" are different, in that they do not contain flour, sugar, or many ingredients found naturally in Nature. If you want to continue this discussion, see my lawyers at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> But you are all eager to condemn Tim Hortons for it. All based on a five paragraph news article!


I condemned TH long before this based on their crappy coffee, lousy service and mediocre products. 

You want to talk about lemmings, talk about the idiots who line up around the block to get their morning Timmies like it is the best thing going. They all probably complain about rush hour traffic, the environment and gas prices, yet still line up for god knows how long to get their morning swill.

If they had a brain in their head they would pool their money together and get coffee service in their office. Not only would they save money but they would get better coffee.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

.
*Tim Horton's Employees Turned My Dog Into A Drive-Through MONSTER!*

Since the first Tim's employee reached through the window and gave my girl a TimBit, I can't go through _*any*_ drive-through now without a clambering, scratching, whining Jack Russell Terrier scrambling to climb over me and in through the drive-through window. 

But seriously, I don't mind. It's fun and the employees are doing it out of kindness. Some even offer a dog biscuit instead of a TimBit. Very good for Tim's customer relations.

But, back to this story;
A couple of years ago I heard that Tim's employees were banned from giving free TimBits to anyone. The doggy freebies stopped, but one day recently an employee asked if she could give my dog a TimBit. From within the shop I heard another employee hissingly chide her, saying they weren't allowed, and the offering employee retorted that she was fully intending to pay herself for the illicit 'Bit.

- Such a rich tapestry of human and corporate intentions and sentiment, all compressed into a few moments.


----------



## esct (Feb 20, 2008)

first it's the timbits then it's the cash register. no mercy. lol


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear Mr. (iJohnHenry),

I would like to thank you for taking the time to write to us at our Head Office. *At Tim Hortons we strive to offer all of our customers friendly and efficient customer service, high quality products in a clean and pleasant atmosphere.

In regards to the recent situation with the termination of a staff member in London, Ontario...

Unfortunately the action of the manager of this location was not appropriate, nor grounds for dismissal. *With an apology from management Ms. Lilliman has been rehired by the franchisee.

We sincerely apologize to our customers for this unfortunate incident.

Best Regards,


Kaila,
(for David Collings,)
Operations Services,
THE TDL GROUP CORP.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Good ol' Internet Judge and Jury!
> 
> You all are pathetic lemmings! Some ol' sap gets her sob story printed, and you all jump on the "big, ol' mean corporation" bandwagon.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. the article was very bone sided. We do not know the past history of the employee. Did she have a good work record? Was she punctual? Etc. Etc.

The firing may have very well been the last issue requiring discipline and termination is usually the case.

unfortunately we will never know, just her side of the story with which the Tim Horton's PR reps are doing some backpedaling.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

It may be that there is significant backstory that we will never know.

It may be that that what was reported was accurate and truthful.

But whichever is the case, firing someone for giving away a Timbit because she's a bad employee or firing someone for giving away a Timbit because she gave away food is dumb.

I have to go take the neighbour's kid to Tims, I'm hoping to get a free coffee when I buy the baby a Timbit.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> ...how the "free Timbit" cuts into corporate profits. Imagine if this was done on a country-wide basis??? Profits would plunge ... stores would close ...


They could save more money by not changing everyones uniforms every three years. And really, coffee went up by five cents once again, for no actual reason. Corporate types here are really the same set of losers. Sobey's was always complaining about how much money they were losing in samples - while at their same time their glad handling store managers were stealing $200 worth of groceries every week, and they were scamming all of the prize offerings - but the employee who happens to take a extra second at lunch is written up and fired. Oh, and they chane their uniforms every year as well, because we all know that the key to corporate profits is to change the uniforms and change the front of the store all the time...



> I feel that the manager should be fired. This would add more to the corporate profit than would the loss of the price of one Timbit.


I would put down a pretty big wager that the manager is a pretty big robber, prone to skim the till and scam all kinds of money. Horton's has never been the same since Tim was killed. And I remember him from when I was a kid, and my grandfather would go in for a coffee...


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

MaxPower said:


> I have to agree. the article was very *bone* sided. We do not know the past history of the employee. Did she have a good work record? Was she punctual? Etc. Etc.
> 
> The firing may have very well been the last issue requiring discipline and termination is usually the case.
> 
> unfortunately we will never know, just her side of the story with which the Tim Horton's PR reps are doing some backpedaling.


True. And just as likely the opposite is true.

Perhaps the "Management" hasn't a clue about the Ontario Labour code, and the requirement for "remedial action".

If they did follow procedure I doubt Head Office would have been forced to react in the manner that they did.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"They could save more money by not changing everyones uniforms every three years. And really, coffee went up by five cents once again, for no actual reason." Evan, I believe that employees need to buy their own uniforms, thus saving the company millions of dollars that goes right to the bottom line. Nor do they need to justify why the price of coffee went up by five cents. The bottom line is all important, and those nickels keep adding up.

Calvin Coolidge once said that "The business of America is business", and therefore, the business of Canada must also be business. If we did not have socialized medicine for everyone, thus keeping our taxes high, those managers at Sobeys would not have to take $200 of food just to make ends meet on their executive salaries. If they don't have stock options, they have to pay taxes just like the rest of us on those meger salaries.

As Prime Minister Jason Jinglestars once said, "If you can't be rich, then the best thing is not to be poor." However, he also said that "Money is not everything, since it can't buy poverty." We need more leaders like that in Canada.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

EvanPitts said:


> And really, coffee went up by five cents once again, for no actual reason.


Actually yes there are reasons, same ones every other agricultural product has, bad crops, storm damage, fair wages for farmers, increased demand, increased gas prices. Green coffee comes from third world countries and from very remote locations, it doesn't fly in by itself. Coffee is the second largest commodity to oil, don't be surprised if it increases even more.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Let it.

I haven't had one since Saturday.

Tea is always stable, and not so "jittery".


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You Canucks have no idea what a good donut tastes like. Build some Krispy Kremes already!



There ... that should set cat amongst pigeons ...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Krispy Kreme's Canadian assets for sale
> Last Updated: Friday, June 10, 2005 | 8:26 PM ET
> CBC News
> 
> ...


Krispy Kreme's Canadian assets for sale

If you really want an awesome treat, try a Persian from Thunder Bay


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

JumboJones said:


> I condemned TH long before this based on their crappy coffee, lousy service and mediocre products.


Truth is if there are more than 2 people in line at the local Timmies, I decide my time is too valuable to hang around. Five minutes per customer is a bit much!



JumboJones said:


> You want to talk about lemmings, talk about the idiots who line up around the block to get their morning Timmies like it is the best thing going. They all probably complain about rush hour traffic, the environment and gas prices, yet still line up for god knows how long to get their morning swill.
> 
> If they had a brain in their head they would pool their money together and get coffee service in their office. Not only would they save money but they would get better coffee.


Company I worked for back in the early eighties tried that. Not only did they charge for the coffee but it was so bad I gave it up altogether and can tell you I don't miss it a bit. 

As for the manager Timmies knows where they should bury the hatchet.beejacon


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

The day after. 

And if you want a donut, with atmosphere, go for one of these.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

iJohnHenry said:


> The day after.
> 
> And if you want a donut, with atmosphere, go for one of these.


I have great memories of sitting in various cafes in Louisiana having delicious beignets and coffee. I'd love one right now (and I'd share it with any baby in the room!).


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't they give f*#$%ing DOGS timbits for free!?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Everybody's tastes are different. Sure, buying coffee is also based on marketing and hype, but why is it so hard for some people to understand that some people actually either like the taste of Tim Hortons coffee, or don't care for others?

Some people also don't care for organic or free trade coffee. So what?

Better yet, why the anger about it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Better yet, why the anger about it?" A very wise point, HowEver. With all the injustice that is going on here in Canada and throughout the world, our anger should be directed at things that will help to end the suffering of real people and the destruction of our planet. Paix.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think coffee drinkers in general are lemmings. So it's quite funny to see one criticize the other over their personal preferences over something that tastes like crap to begin with.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> I think coffee drinkers in general are lemmings. So it's quite funny to see one criticize the other over their personal preferences over something that tastes like crap to begin with.


But coffee has the original marketing tool, fresh coffee, no matter how bitter the swill tastes the aroma of the stuff is sooooo promising. THE AROMA !MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM coffee! Now what were we taking about.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> "Better yet, why the anger about it?" A very wise point, HowEver. With all the injustice that is going on here in Canada and throughout the world, our anger should be directed at things that will help to end the suffering of real people and the destruction of our planet. Paix.


That's all well and good Marc, but this is something we can actually do something about.

Canadian's and Timmie's are synonymous, and you trifle with being fair at your own risk.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> I think coffee drinkers in general are lemmings. So it's quite funny to see one criticize the other over their personal preferences over something that tastes like crap to begin with.


I didn't know your taste and what you like and dislike set the standard for others to follow.

If someone likes something, they like it. Period. There is no accounting for taste.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> I think coffee drinkers in general are lemmings. So it's quite funny to see one criticize the other over their personal preferences over something that tastes like crap to begin with.


Same can be said about beer and wine. Do you drink only one brand of beer or wine? Coffees from different places in the world have their own unique tastes. Problem is most TH drinkers are too closed minded to try others, if they did they would stop drinking it.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

JumboJones said:


> Actually yes there are reasons, same ones every other agricultural product has, bad crops, storm damage, fair wages for farmers, increased demand, increased gas prices. Green coffee comes from third world countries and from very remote locations, it doesn't fly in by itself. Coffee is the second largest commodity to oil, don't be surprised if it increases even more.


They jack up the price of coffee every time someone coughs at the futures exchange - but when coffee prices collapsed a few years ago - I never seen the price of a coffee go down. This is unlike oil, because at least oil prices will go up and down depending on the markets.

"Fair wages for farmers"... You have to be kidding! The farmer makes virtually nothing for their efforts. All the money is soaked up by the greedy "middle men" who put the screws to the farmer, the consumer and their own workers.

So if the price of a coffee was actually dependent upon crop conditions and the market - the price should go up and down depending on those very conditions. But they do not. Horton's used to be a pretty good place, with fresh donuts, real employees, and good coffee. Now, it is just corporate junk. Donuts that were fresh a week or two ago. Coffee that basically tastes and smells like nothing. Employees... Well, there is always a bunch of the kiddies hanging out and fooling around at the drive-thru window; and one or perhaps two people being run off their feet trying to serve the actual customers in the place. Then there is usually a skeevy manager palming money out of the till, and yelling at the people that are doing actual work, while doing nothing to get the kiddies to put any effort into their work (or lack thereof)...

No wonder why I so rarely go to Horton's anymore...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Evan, I believe that employees need to buy their own uniforms, thus saving the company millions of dollars that goes right to the bottom line.


Considering that the employees make less than minimum wage (since they are "restaurant employees", at least in Ontario; and if the need to buy their own uniforms - it makes a pretty strong case of actually taking a better job at the mushroom farm. Really, they have a mushroom shuttle bus, it is the same temperature all the time (winter or summer), and pays a dollar more. Corporate profits based on wage slavery. Of course, a well run franchise would be a decent enough place to work at, but those days are long passed ever since Horton's allowed syndicate ownership of franchises.



> If we did not have socialized medicine for everyone, thus keeping our taxes high, those managers at Sobeys would not have to take $200 of food just to make ends meet on their executive salaries.


A Sobey's store manager makes five or six times the amount that a regular worker can make in a year; and they don't have to do very much work at all. So long as they can read the Globe & Mail, and occasionally waltz around the store to yell at the workers before heading outside to smoke with their glad handling buddies, it seems to be good enough. They steal because they are greedy. One manager even told me that if I "tuned into his system" that I "could reap the benefits of the store". He then admitted to me that he had never bought groceries ever. It has nothing to do with taxes or medicare - it has to do with criminal behaviour that is enhanced by a complete system of glad handling carpetbaggers - put into place because the company is too cheap to actually scout and train talent. They may talk about reducing shrink and eliminating waste, but they are not willing to get rid of any of the useless degenerates that make the place one of the worst workplaces in North America. (Ranked just behind Wal-Mart, and we know how that company treats people.)

Horton's used to be good because Tim himself worked the counter - so no one got away with bad service or crappy product. But it is all about Corporate America; the same impulses that have driven initiative to other nations. Ford could build a better car - but it would cost dimes. Reminds me of the problems they had with their cars dropping into reverse and killing people - all because they wanted to save five cents on a defective part...

I think this whole fiasco is just a nightmare for Horton's. The Franchisee rehired her immediately, knowing full well that is is a case of wrongful dismissal. And not only wrongful dismissal, but constructive dismissal since the Manager in question had been campaigning to get rid of the employee because the employee had stood up to the corruption of the Manager before. It was a political vendetta gone wrong, and Horton's will end up with the bad press and fall out from it.

if I was investing right now, I think I'd ante up to profitable companies like Toyota, Samsung, Hyundai - and I would skip on anything North American. I even dumped my INCO stocks when they went under, and same with my DOFASCO stocks...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> Same can be said about beer and wine. Do you drink only one brand of beer or wine? Coffees from different places in the world have their own unique tastes. Problem is most TH drinkers are too closed minded to try others, if they did they would stop drinking it.


 Good points on beverages and view of Horton's customers. I can only drink Hortons coffee with a shipload of cream to counter the battery acid effects of the cheap low quality bean used to make it.

I wonder why people flock to Hortons when really Hortons should be told to flock off on any given day not just when they do really stupid thing as this thread is addressing.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

EvanPitts said:


> They jack up the price of coffee every time someone coughs at the futures exchange - but when coffee prices collapsed a few years ago - I never seen the price of a coffee go down. This is unlike oil, because at least oil prices will go up and down depending on the markets.
> 
> "Fair wages for farmers"... You have to be kidding! The farmer makes virtually nothing for their efforts. All the money is soaked up by the greedy "middle men" who put the screws to the farmer, the consumer and their own workers.
> 
> So if the price of a coffee was actually dependent upon crop conditions and the market - the price should go up and down depending on those very conditions. But they do not.


I guess you know this from experience, who are you buying green coffee for?

It is impossible for retailers to treat selling coffee like selling gas. Buying and selling green coffee has its ups and downs, the roaster has to take the good with the bad. I'm not saying they're not making money in the process, coffee retailers are not, not for profit agencies. 

BTW it is the consumer that chooses to buy their coffee at TH or SB when they know it is a tenth of the cost to buy it in the supermarket and brew it yourself. And there is a lot more than just coffee prices that are influencing that cup o' joe you're drinking. My guess is the resent price hike would be due to the minimum wage increase. You think TH is going to take a hit in profits to pay their incompetent workers more? No, like everything else it's joe consumer taking the hit.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose ...

.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MasterBlaster said:


> I could see people moving to Canada in the 50's and 60's as a positive move. Today it is cold, expensive, and good luck getting any manufacturing enterprise up and running.
> 
> I recently discovered two woodworking and furniture manufacturers in the area have closed their doors and are getting everything built in Asia. Far cheaper to get it done their with Canadian wood there and get it shipped back here. They claim if they did not do this they could not stay in business.
> 
> Just like Tim Hortons used to be excellent, Canada isn't what it used to be. My understanding is much of the manufacturing being done in Ontario is closing down bit by bit too.


Yes and the sooner companies realize that our economy is driven by the service industry and adapt the better. Go get a non-unionized job with little pay and no benefits like the rest of us.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> I didn't know your taste and what you like and dislike set the standard for others to follow.


Funny that you should direct your comment to me.  



> If someone likes something, they like it. Period. There is no accounting for taste.


Obviously. Perhaps that comment is better directed to people like JumboJones. :lmao:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Obviously. Perhaps that comment is better directed to people like JumboJones. :lmao:


Always taking the moral high road eh, and how many Pro PC forums do you belong to?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> Same can be said about beer and wine. Do you drink only one brand of beer or wine? Coffees from different places in the world have their own unique tastes. Problem is most TH drinkers are too closed minded to try others, if they did they would stop drinking it.


I tend to drink one brand of beer more than others, as do most people. Interestingly, it's been shown that the majority of the people who drink alcohol can't distinguish one brand from another.

Go figure. :lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> Always taking the moral high road eh, and how many Pro PC forums do you belong to?


For a thread about coffee?

Yeah. Sure. Because it's such an important topic.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> I tend to drink one brand of beer more than others, as do most people.


As with most things, there are those who prefer the beaten path, and those that are a little more adventurous and try new things. Ever go to a restaurant and say surprise me?



MannyP Design said:


> Interestingly, it's been shown that the majority of the people who drink alcohol can't distinguish one brand from another.


Really where do they show that? Or is this a personal survey at your local watering hole?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> For a thread about coffee?
> 
> Yeah. Sure. Because it's such an important topic.


I think you missed the point, I'm sure you've never criticized someone for their tastes or lack there of.

Why isn't important? As stated before it's the second largest commodity in the world, millions of jobs and lives depend on it.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

you know how many families can survive for a day on one single timbit in Myanmar?

none. they are already dead.


too much?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

1st i don't believe in hell
2nd "I" like me.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> If a North American company is not involved in warfare, it is probably a bad investment. Asia seems to be the best overall place to invest now. They are going up, North America is going down and backwards.


Asia can have their moments... But Toyota is obscenely wealthy these days. Seems like they are making their cash on the whole Hybrid deal. They brought out the Prius, and really, they lost money pushing them out the door. But now that California is getting serious about pollution, Toyota is raking in the cash supplying their technology and know how to GM and Ford (Ford's proprietary system was in some regards superior, but not ready for prime time). They make something like $500 for each Hybrid sold by GM and Ford in licensing fees - while old man Toyoda sits back and rakes in the cash.

I remember the old days, when Toyotas were cheap and nasty cars - but even though the bodies would fall apart, the engines would keep on going. People were also afraid of Sony TVs - and now there are no North American makes left. My old Sony tube amp is still going strong, but so is the old Marantz...

People made fun of Hyundai, telling them that no one could make a ship on an assembly line (even though Henry Ford and Henry Kaiser did!) So the Koreans put the Clyde out of business, and they make something like 3/4rs of the ships in the whole world.

Investing is a peculiar beast. When I wanted to invest in banks, my advisor told me to stay away from RBC and CIBC. I banked my money in the Bank of Nova Scotia, which is the most obsenely profitable bank over the past sixty years. Even when the banks took the big hit with the mortgage scams in the US, I lost only $4 total. Of course, I have enjoyed the benefits of an 8-10% return in the past year, the $4 is what, like using the Interac twice...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> I think you missed the point, I'm sure you've never criticized someone for their tastes or lack there of.


By calling them close-minded lemmings? Sure...  



> Why isn't important? As stated before it's the second largest commodity in the world, millions of jobs and lives depend on it.


You're going on a tangent, but that settles it. I'm going to start drinking coffee because Juan's life depends on it. :lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> As with most things, there are those who prefer the beaten path, and those that are a little more adventurous and try new things. Ever go to a restaurant and say surprise me?


And there are those who believe their choice in product is reflective of who they are as a person.



> Really where do they show that? Or is this a personal survey at your local watering hole?


It's relatively well-known. For example: Google has, apparently, the ability to find information.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> By calling them close-minded lemmings? Sure...


 Ah, did I hurt your feelings?



MannyP Design said:


> You're going on a tangent, but that settles it. I'm going to start drinking coffee because Juan's life depends on it. :lmao:


One mans coffee is another mans GTA4, if it's not so important then why are you stopping by?



MannyP Design said:


> And there are those who believe their choice in product is reflective of who they are as a person.


Riiiight, you are the brand... you're are marketers dream. So what beer are you?



MannyP Design said:


> It's relatively well-known. For example: Google has, apparently, the ability to find information.


Or it could be that those in "La Belle Province" have had one too many to distinguish between brands.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Full disclosure: I don't work for an organic coffee company.

.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Full disclosure: I don't work for an organic coffee company.
> 
> .


Who do you work for?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Frankly I find Tim Horton's coffee a bit like making love in a canoe...
:-D


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

irontree said:


> Frankly I find Tim Horton's coffee a bit like making love in a canoe...
> :-D


I thought that was American beer.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought that was kissing your sister.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I thought that was American beer.


That as well!!!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

iJohnHenry said:


> I thought that was kissing your sister.


Mmmmmmmm Tim Horton's Coffee......


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Strange how some threads develop...

Of course, the situation is quite different now. The employee in question has a job for the same franchisee (at a different location), and the manager in question has been repremanded for creating a situation as revenge for a prior situation where that manager was assaulting an employee, in contravention of company rules (as well as the law). If it wasn't for the press, the Corporates would never have known about the situation, and this would eventually lead to a corrosive workplace.

The issue was never about the Timbit; but the refusal of a worker to sustain the abusive behaviour of a manager, and the outcome of the political antics of that folly. More workplaces need to take upon themselves the actions needed to purge poor management practices. A quick browse of JobVent - I Love My Job - I Hate My Job - Read Job Reviews and Rate Your Job will demonstrate how poor many workplaces actually are.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I knew there was a hidden agenda! :heybaby:


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

There *had* to be, as the proper procedure was not followed, vis-a-vie, remedial action.


----------

